# Artemia for Tropheus?



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Do you think that I can give some artemia or daphnia to my trop duboisi?

According to wath I read in nature they eat a little animal protein but I am not sure of do the experiment with my dubs... :-?


----------



## ramsfan (Aug 20, 2003)

I've fed live baby brine shrimp, frozen daphnia, mysis and krill to my duboisi with no problems at all. When grazing in the wild they inevitably consume crustacea, etc.


----------



## lou99 (Jun 20, 2005)

...also in the wild they live in 0 nitrate

Not worth the risk + costs in my book...


----------



## Dach (Dec 12, 2007)

I feed mine brine shrimp once a week.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I feed mine blood worms two times a week.


----------



## zoobz (Nov 28, 2008)

i feed mine mysis shrimp every week


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

when i first started with africans 14 yrs ago I had a 30 gallon with a few peacocks, albino P. zebra & a single duboisi. I fed tetra min flakes, frozen bloodworms & brineshrimp and never had a problem. I also used algae covered rocks from a local trout stream to keep some greens available at all times. I was lucky & never had an issue.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're going to try different foods, I hope you have quick access to meds. I feed mine nls 1mm and nothing else except for the algae in the tank.


----------



## ramsfan (Aug 20, 2003)

My duboisi tank of 80 galls (Imperial) has been running for 3 years. It was set up with 20 juvenile duboisi and the group has grown naturally to around 35. They co-exist with a breeding group of J Marlieri. The tank is located in my fish room which is space heated.

As I posted earlier, I've fed live bbs and assorted frozen food, but have steared clear of bloodworm. Dried feeds include mainly spirulina flake and other flake/granules but take care not to feed anything containing animal protein. Feeds also include occasional cucumber.

In the UK we've had a cold winter this year (relatively speaking) and tank temperature has run in the low 70's for the past 3 months as the space heating has struggled to cope. Apart from a slow down in breeding activity the cooler conditions haven't affected the dubs behaviour at all.

Although I may vary diet and allow swings in temperature I never compromise on water quality. Big filtration, plenty of water changes and minimal disturbance I believe are the secrets of maintaining a healthy, happy group of tropheus.

My fish are tank bred which perhaps accounts for their tolerance of varying conditions, I'm sure wild caught are much more vulnerable to changes in environment.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I know a few LFS that only feed bloodworms.


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I apreciatte all the replys. It seems like this is a good theme to debating.

I feed my duboisi with Spirulina flakes (OSI) in the morning, NLS in the afternon and Veggie Deluxe (Dainichi) in the night. Also the tank is full of green algae so they can eat them.

My conclusion is that I wont feed my dubs with artemia but when they start to breed I will give a little bite of baby artemia to the new born dubs.

Thanks a lot :thumb:


----------

